# Logistiks



## dark_lance (11 May 2006)

:brickwall: hell i can get on to the logistic's site to order anything do you got to wait till your first year is up or what? :brickwall:


----------



## scoutfinch (11 May 2006)

Yes, you have to wait.  Unless you can convince your OR to register you earlier and then it is 3 weeks from the date the information is sent to logistiks.


----------



## Wookilar (11 May 2006)

Used to be, in the first year, you had free exchange. No need for points. Maybe someone can confirm that this is still the policy (Armyvern?)


----------



## scoutfinch (11 May 2006)

I should note that I think I am hampered by the fact that I am a reservist and there seems to be a *you can't get that until you have been in for a year* rule for a lot of kit (ie.  CFs)

With respect to ordering online, I just recently tried to access Logistiks without success.  I called the 1-888 number and was advised I was not eligible to be registered for online services.   I will not be eligible until after I have a year in.   I can physically go to stores to exchange stuff but I can not get access to Logistek.

This might just be a Reserve problem.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (11 May 2006)

Nope must be you, then again I got 6+ years. Based on your profile you've only been in for a couple of months that might be your problem.


----------



## scoutfinch (11 May 2006)

That is what I was saying -- reservists have to be in for one year before they can access logistik.


----------



## Wookilar (11 May 2006)

I'm pretty sure that's for everybody with less than a year in. I know the OCdts I work with get free exchange up to a certain point, and I know I had free exchange of all uniforms in my first year. The reason I was given at the time, was that the "newer/younger" people still getting in were still growing physically and your body usually changes so much withing the first year. That was the idea, anyway. You'd have to check with a Sup Tech to make sure just what the policy is now. 

I do not see what the problem is with buying extra kit from Logistic though. You would think they would love to get some more sales. If you want to buy some extra CF's, who cares?


----------



## armyvern (13 May 2006)

Woolikar you are right!

As for those with less than a year:

AGHHH!! It doesn't matter if you are Reg or Res. For the first year you are entitled to free exchange of DEU because your training will cause you to lose weight and get smaller or bulk up becoming fitter. Some people actually have to exchange their DEU 3 or 4 times in their first year of service...if you don't you are the exception! And most pers entering the CF are still at a young enough age that they are still growing taller!! They are not looking for "extras" but rather are looking for stuff that fits! Unfortunately the system must cater to the MAJORITY.

With less than a year in....you can not afford to pay for all this out of your paycheck!! And the amount of points you get (200 because you are obviously not posted to DEU wearing HQ) won't cover it either.
The military recognizes this. 

Therefore, when you do have a year in, you will be built into Logistik where you are then responsible to 'exchange' your own DEU (using points). Or pay for what you get from them once your 200 points run out.

Until then...go to Clothing Stores and have them order your exchanges for you direct on-line from Logistik. Here in Gagetown, it still only takes 5 days to get that in for you.

Extra DEU's?? Wow...18 years and I'm still wearing my original Army DEU Female tunic....thank god!!! Because that new men's style tunic they're issuing the females nowadays...just sucks. LUCKY ME!!


----------

